# I bow down and kiss the feet of.......



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

........ all the wonderful cockapoo owners who make their dogs liver cake!!


Well I made my first and last one yesterday. OMG the smell 

The worst part was getting it out of the bowl as it was thick and gloopy and it stuck to every crevice on my food processor. It took me ages to clean it. The smell as I was cleaning it along with the cake baking in the oven.

I was spraying air freshner everywhere and lit a scented candle in the living room too.

The smell just hung around me all night- I even ended up putting loads of my rose scented body cream on and put some under my nose too.

SO never ever again and a big thumbs up to those of you who do make it.
It doesn't help that I detest liver anyway so those of you who eat it yourselves suppose you are used to it.

I even woke up this morning with the smell imprinted and sure I can taste it :huh:

Luckily I bagged up 6 portions of about 90-100g so will last them.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Eewwwww...... Brave person!!!!

Never happening in my house, hate the touch of liver never mind the smell.

The lengths we go to for our pets.

Kxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Shirley .. you are funny .. 

I am just defrosting liver now  ... I need to make some doggy treats .. keep Oakley focused on the oven rather than Honey ...


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Eewwwww...... Brave person!!!!
> 
> Never happening in my house, hate the touch of liver never mind the smell.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I'm brave or mad 

What with chopping up a raw hen I bought for them the other day and giving it a pedicure before chopping the legs off and now this!!

As for treats going to stick to me banana, Oat and peanut butter cookies instead  plus we can eat them!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Shirley - You could try a bacon treat recipe .. it has had great feedback .. less smelly too  just thought xxx

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/07/24/homemade-bacon-dog-treats/


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Shirley - You could try a bacon treat recipe .. it has had great feedback .. less smelly too  just thought xxx
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/07/24/homemade-bacon-dog-treats/


Thanks hun will check it out


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Shirley

The banana cookies are these doggy treats?

Can you post the recipe. Can manage that but not liver .

K xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am off the idea of liver cake now but like the sound of the bacon treats!

I am making a massive pan of tomato chutney at the moment and my eyes are watering due the smell of vinegar!  I hope it tastes nice.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Hi Shirley
> 
> The banana cookies are these doggy treats?
> 
> ...


It is an easy recipe too 

4oz Porridge oats
1 mashed banana
1 egg
1 large tablespoon of peanut butter


Mix all together and roll into little balls.

Bake on a greased baking sheet gas mark 4 for about 20-25 mins until browned.

Simple- quick and tasty


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here are a few doggy recipes I have made ...

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/useful-information/food-diets/recipes/


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Here are Bayley and Hollys scores on all of Jo Jo's Dog Treats

Banana and Peanut Dog Biscuits 0/10
Bacon Dog Treats 9/10 (and my daughter loves them )
Tasty Tuna Treats 8/10
Liver Chip Dog Treats 10/10

They absolutely loved this Liver Chip Dog Treat but i absolutely hated making it, i can still imagine the gloopyness around my fingers and the smell, but it was worth it for Bayley and Holly


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Jojo & Shirley

Thanks for these. Might just pop up to tesco and get a few samples going. Kitchen is occupied at the mo as Derek is in the kitchen making Lasagne for tea.

Still refuse point blank with the liver cake... nope ...never happening!!!

Kirsty xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ew, just read this post whilst eating my lunch! :huh:

Turi x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

But they love it soooooo much! It's worth it just to have them do anything to get some liver cake!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

omg I love liver xD I wouldn't want to share ANY with Vincent (well maybe a little )


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

You're all bonkers! After the descriptions I've read on here there's no hope in hell of me cooking a liver cake no matter HOW much I love my pooch!

Turi x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

With you on that one Victoria xx


----------

